# Bearing Retainer



## protrim1997 (10 mo ago)

Looking for a new Bearing Retainer the manual says its pn 4124 for 8N.
the Hub damaged the inner race any idea where i can get one?


----------



## mastrkee (May 8, 2017)

You might try at the link below. Good luck to you!





Tractor Parts | Used Parts | Worthington Ag Parts


For over 50 years, Worthington Ag Parts has been your source for quality new, rebuilt, used, and salvaged ag parts at the right price. Shop our selection today.




www.worthingtonagparts.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Try these as well.








Used Rear Axle Bearing Retainer fits Ford 541 8N NAA 8N4124B


Rear Axle Bearing Retainer for Ford Tractor(s) NAA, 8N, 541. Replaces Ford OEM nos 8N4124B.




www.tractorpartsasap.com






Rear Axle Bearing Retainer---Used -


----------



## protrim1997 (10 mo ago)

protrim1997 said:


> Looking for a new Bearing Retainer the manual says its pn 4124 for 8N.
> the Hub damaged the inner race any idea where i can get one?


Thnaks for the info but im looking for a new one to replace the damaged one.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may be hard pressed to find a "new" one.


----------



## kltighe (10 mo ago)

protrim1997 said:


> Looking for a new Bearing Retainer the manual says its pn 4124 for 8N.
> the Hub damaged the inner race any idea where i can get one?


I've got this one.


----------

